# Wifi powerbook linux PPC



## meGuy (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je sais que cette question a du etre posee des dizaines de fois mais apres des jours de recherches sur googles & divers forums, je reste sans reponse.
-> Quelle est la meilleure solution pour profiter pleinement du wifi sur un powerbook sous linux (debian)?
Beaucoup de cartes semblent marcher sous linux en bricolant (ndiswrapper et compagnie), mais ceci n'est pas possible sur mac. Est-ce que quelqu'un possede une carte wifi (de preference pcmcia) qu'il utilise pleinement, sur son mac, et de preference sous linux? J'ai entendu dire que les cartes a base de chipset prism etaient les mieux gerees sous linux. Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci d'avance


----------



## sebf_98 (12 Août 2005)

Salut,

je viens d'installer un dual boot Mac OS X 10.4 et DebianLinux Sarge 3.1.
J'ai quelques problemes avec la Debian:
- le touchpad n'est pas supporté (j'utilise une souris USB pour me depanner)
- pas de support de la carte Airport (pas de wifi)
- pas de son

Est-ce que quelq'un a une idée ?
Merci.


----------



## meGuy (16 Août 2005)

Apres essais je confirme que les cartes wifi pcmcia a base de chipset prism (intersil dans mon cas) sont effectivement reconnues et marchent sous linux/PPC(Ubuntu linux pour moi), dans mon cas avec les drivers linux-wlan-ng.
J'ai aussi entendu dire que les cartes Cisco Aironet 35x sont tres bien supportees elles aussi.
En esperant en avoir aide certains..


----------



## daffyb (16 Août 2005)

Merci pour l'info et bienvenu sur MacG


----------



## tatouille (17 Août 2005)

meGuy a dit:
			
		

> Apres essais je confirme que les cartes wifi pcmcia a base de chipset prism (intersil dans mon cas) sont effectivement reconnues et marchent sous linux/PPC(Ubuntu linux pour moi), dans mon cas avec les drivers linux-wlan-ng.
> J'ai aussi entendu dire que les cartes Cisco Aironet 35x sont tres bien supportees elles aussi.
> En esperant en avoir aide certains..



sous birdy et fedora et donc yellowdog


----------



## tatouille (17 Août 2005)

sebf_98 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> je viens d'installer un dual boot Mac OS X 10.4 et DebianLinux Sarge 3.1.
> J'ai quelques problemes avec la Debian:
> ...


as tu installé 
linux-wlan-ng
et mis dans dans tes init.d at boot

tu utilises quoi comme desktop ?

alsactl donne quoi ?


----------



## sebf_98 (18 Août 2005)

- Pour la carte airport extreme, apres investigation cela semble un probleme connu:
les chipsets WIFI Broadcom BCM4301 ou BCM4306 ne sont pas encore supportés par Linux (apparemment Broadcom serait peu enclin a filer les docs de leurs chipsets au point qu'il existe meme une petition sur le web pour leur demander de fournir un driver linux, 
http://www.petitiononline.com/BCM4301/petition.html).

- Pour le support du touchpad, il existe un driver (http://www.popies.net/atp/) qu'il faut que j'essaie.

- pour le son, cela serait corrigé avec un noyau 2.6.12 (je suis en 2.6.8)


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2005)

sebf_98 a dit:
			
		

> - Pour la carte airport extreme, apres investigation cela semble un probleme connu:
> les chipsets WIFI Broadcom BCM4301 ou BCM4306 ne sont pas encore supportés par Linux (apparemment Broadcom serait peu enclin a filer les docs de leurs chipsets au point qu'il existe meme une petition sur le web pour leur demander de fournir un driver linux,
> http://www.petitiononline.com/BCM4301/petition.html).
> 
> ...



oui c'est assez vieux

va faire un tour ici

[font=Arial,Helvetica]_http://lwn.net/Articles/35714/_[/font]


----------



## GabLab (16 Septembre 2005)

Pour ce qui est du wifi je te suggère une carte PCMCIA dont le driver (module) fait parti du noyau et dont le code est toujours maintenu et mise à jour. Aussi madwifi est porté sur l'architecture Power ce qui rend possible l'utilisation de cartes à base de chipset Atheros comme ma Netgear 511T, etc.

Sur PPC, pour un desktop, ibook ou powerbook, je me permets de fortement vous suggérer Ubuntu Linux, qui, à mon humble avis, est la distribution Linux la plus facile à installer, car il n'y a souvent aucun problème de détection du matériel, etc. Tout fontionne nickel sur mon Powerbook 17". Et surtout au delà de la facilité d'installation, son envirement gnome est super bien intégré, pour ne pas dire presque parfait pour moi.

Tous les avantages d'une Debian, beaucoup de packages disponibles, synaptic assure, une très bonne communauté, etc. mais sans tous les inconvéniants, cycle de développement trop long, compliqué à configurer, etc. 

Concernant Airport Extreme, il est possible de s'en servir sous linux mais la procédure à appliquer reste un hack peu commode impliquant l'utilisation de Mac On Linux (donc de faire tourner Mac OS X) -> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365647.html

Personnellement je préfère utiliser ma carte PCMCIA.

A+


----------



## daffyb (8 Décembre 2005)

Une nouvelle de la plus haute importance !
les drivers airport Extrem pour linux :
http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/


----------

